# Three packages were waiting tonight!



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

Got home from one hell of a tough day and found three packages waiting for me. :biggrin: One from Mike at Leaf and Ale. He sent me four smokes to try. Another from JR. I bought a bunch of Tubos from them plus some others... and finally my half of a great trade with JonDot, of course.:dribble:
The four singles on the right are from Mike. They are a selection of his Miguel y Familia offer he posted and a piggyback Rega. The two bags of smokes in the back by Sophie are from JonDot. I won't tell you what they are 'cause I already got in trouble once....:brick: The remainder are from JR. 
They include:
BOLIVAR SUNTUOSO EN TUBOS - CORONA EXTRA 
CAMACHO SAN LUIS Y MARTINEZ - NO. 4 
EL REY DEL MUNDO - RESERVA SALADO CABINET 
H. UPMANN MILLONARIO - CRYSTAL CORONA LITTLE SAMPLER PACKS - H. UPMANN SIGNATURE PRECIOSA 
MONTECRISTO AFRIQUE - SUBLIMATION 
MONTECRISTO HABANA 2000 - MAGNUM (GLASS TUBED) 
NAT SHERMAN 489 - TUBO NO. 1 
PERDOMO ENVIDRIO - ROTHCHILDE EXTRA 
MONTECRISTO ORIGINAL TUBO 
REMEDIOS DON VICTOR SAMPLER 
SANTA DAMIANA - TUBULARES GRANDE 

I also got a cigar case and lighter from JR as a freebie. 
As you can tell I like Tubos. 

I couldn't resist showing off my latest. :biggrin: Thanks a bunch to Mike and to JonDot..you're the man!


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

quite a haul for one day!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Thats a healthy stack...sweet jesus.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

lawd have mercy!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats not even funny .thats one sick bunch of gars .nice haul..


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Photo!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Holy chit! Not a bad day at all!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

That's a huge haul!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yowza
you sure know to stockpile
nice haul


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

that will turn any bad day great


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Cow-they sent you a kid also 

Great haul-now Light em up


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Geesh, that should have made your day better. Enjoy Flint


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Holy Cow i like the way you shop


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Holy Cow-they sent you a kid also
> 
> Great haul-now Light em up


:lol: Yeah JR had an overstock of 4 yr olds.

I just sold my HD:support: so this was my splurge.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice pictures.


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Look out Sophie may grab those JonDot smokes! Nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Dear god what a haul!! Congrats bro


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Holy chit! Not a bad day at all!


Exactly what Mike said!! Holy Chit!!:biggrin:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg nice haul


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang..... those _should_ last a while....


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

That'll turn a frown upside down. Nice haul.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

That's just not right!


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Tubos are the best for freshness.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

They told me they were out of 4 Yr olds. They did offer me a teenager, though.


I declined!!!

Nice pick ups


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Incredible pickup!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Tha Criddler said:


> Thats a healthy stack...sweet jesus.


What he said!!! :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> They told me they were out of 4 Yr olds. They did offer me a teenager, though.
> 
> I declined!!!
> 
> Nice pick ups


I hope they put air holes in the box so she could breath. What's the best temp/humidity for storage of 4 year olds??


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

The gars look great, super haul, but the baby girl makes the pik!


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

i coulda used that today. nice pick ups


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pickup


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Man that pick up took the paint off the chair.... *Very nice*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

schweet!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

m69c44 said:


> Man that pick up took the paint off the chair.... *Very nice*


That's what happens when you spend all your money on cigars, you can afford decent furniture. :errrr: Actually, that was a chair I had when I was a kid. Can't throw it out, and I can't figure out how to recover it... oh well. :imconfused:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:arghhhh: Incredibel pick up! Do the sise of your "humi" fits yhis all? :biggrin:


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## monkeybong (Feb 27, 2008)

monkeybong said:


> That's what happens when you spend all your money on cigars, you can afford decent furniture. :errrr: Actually, that was a chair I had when I was a kid. Can't throw it out, and I can't figure out how to recover it... oh well. :imconfused:


I meant to say can't afford decent furniture. :brick:

I just bought a new cooler-dor and the new stuff fits nicely. :biggrin:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the ****. Nice pics.


----------

